# Luch Single Hand



## NickN7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone know about the quality of this watch? It's on eBay.com for $57 which is extremely attractive and i like its simplicity. Also I like the idea of utilizing a mechanical movement instead of quartz, gives it more prestige.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Aesthetically I think that these look great, really nice minimilist design.

The quality of these looks to be pretty good if somewhat utilitarian, the only personal negative I have is that the movement in the watch looks very diddy and almost lost in it. For the money you are not going to find another single handed mechanical unless you pay into the hundreds.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it's too small for a single hand watch. Those are pretty hard to read to begin with and a 36mm watch is probably impossible to read the 5 minutes increments. Alpha as an automatic version that should  actually be better for not much more money (US$80 shipped). It's a big one though: 46.5mm.



















I probably couldn't pull it off but if I ever find my self after a single hand watch I would try to get the biggest dial I could wear.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So it's around a something to five ? :lol:

Surely single hand watches are for the horologically chasllenged person who finds two or three hands too much to cope with? The ideal watch is two handed with a sweep seconds hand in contrast *(red)* colour that can be read at a glance to a good degree of accuracy. A single hand watch harks back to sun dials! IMO (which is never humble! :lol: )


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> A single hand watch harks back to sun dials! IMO (which is never humble! :lol: )


See? Alpha agrees with you :yes:


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

I have this watch about a year. Of course I'm wearing it only time to time, but I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

And I have to add, that year ago the price was about 1/3 higher than now.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

got one for about Â£25 of eBay for my brother for Christmas I was surprised by the quality and it kept pretty good time and he loves it and it's only been a month but so far had no problems


----------

